# KSHD



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2021)

Well here it is my 1965 King Size Heavy Duti extra welds and all. It does have the CT stamped crank and heavy duty wheels. I could not be happier with this bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2021)

What's that thing stuck on top of the seat post? 

Excellent piece you have there!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> What's that thing stuck on top of the seat post?
> 
> Excellent piece you have there!




Haha, that thing could not have gotten off there fast enough. I hate those things remind me of old school orthopedic shoes. I guess those factory workers have boney asses.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Well here it is my 1965 King Size Heavy Duti extra welds and all. It does have the CT stamped crank and heavy duty wheels. I could not be happier with this bike.
> 
> View attachment 1399006
> 
> ...




Nice bike, and even more special because of being the King Sized version.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nice bike, and even more special because of being the King Sized version.



Thanks,I'm psyched took care of 2 bikes on my wish list with one bike. The HD and the KS.


----------



## sworley (Apr 27, 2021)

Looks like the frame was made on Friday, February 26, 1965 according to this: 








						Schwinn King Size Registry & Research Project | All Things Schwinn
					

If you possess a rare taller Schwinn King Size (20" seat tube) middleweight cantilever complete or frame and would like to be added to the registry let us know. Only made from 1962-1965 in short production runs, which is already noticeable in the list compiled thus far. A few of us here are...




					thecabe.com
				




Be sure to get yours added!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

sworley said:


> Be sure to get yours added!




Do I just go to the thread and enter it myself or give info to irideiam?


----------



## sworley (Apr 27, 2021)

Just post your bike in that thread and "@" (tag) irideiam.


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice looking ride,  stoked for you. Stay safe and have fun. 
Hammerhead


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> What's that thing stuck on top of the seat post?
> 
> Excellent piece you have there!



Troxel Comfort Seat.  Possibly the same age as the bike.  Ugly as possible but actually comfortable!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice bike you have, and thanks for the close-up of your front hub! I have a '78 Spitfire with a Union hub and heavy gage spokes, and it's interesting to see the differences in the two, at least for a bike nerd like me. I'm guessing Union changed the seals at some point? Mine's in post #512 in this thread:








						Let’s see some late 70’s/early 80’s Cruisers and Spitfires | All Things Schwinn
					

I was surprised to see the other and think it was the first 24" Spitfire listed here and out of the woodwork another, shesh. Apparently according to catalog,  Spitfire 24" 1 year only 1979. Model # CC1-6, Coaster 24-inch wheels. Can't remember but I think, there's only three 24" listed here:  1...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Nice bike you have, and thanks for the close-up of your front hub! I have a '78 Spitfire with a Union hub and heavy gage spokes, and it's interesting to see the differences in the two, at least for a bike nerd like me. I'm guessing Union changed the seals at some point? Mines in post #512 in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Union front hubs were used on the HD, California Cruiser, KLUNKER 5, & Spitfires up until the 1980 model year, then they switched over to the ACS large flange hubs. I know some of the late 79 model Spitfires had the large flange ACS hubs, as my 79 Spitfire has one.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> The Union front hubs were used on the HD, California Cruiser, KLUNKER 5, & Spitfires up until the 1980 model year, then they switched over to the ACS large flange hubs. I know some of the late 79 model Spitfires had the large flange ACS hubs, as my 79 Spitfire has one.
> 
> View attachment 1399924



The ACS hubs were made in U.S.A., correct? They made other parts as well, stems at least, did they come out of BMX?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2021)

I believe ACS was a company based in California, but I am not 100% sure if all their stuff was USA made? And yes, their stuff was geared for the BMX crowd.

If I remember correctly (?) ACS may have made parts for Schwinn with the Schwinn name on them also.

Check the link below for more ACS info.





__





						* ACS BMX COMPANY @ 23MAG BMX
					





					www.23mag.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

My bike has something that keeps the headset straight almost like a cam in the head tube with a stop in the center. Was this on all HD models? was it a special feature? Also would my '65 have a rear reflector or was that added?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 27, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> My bike has something that keeps the headset straight almost like a cam in the head tube with a stop in the center. Was this on all HD models? was it a special feature? Also would my '65 have a rear reflector or was that added?




Post pics of what you are referring too? And yes, a red round reflector mounted on the bracket I see on your fender.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

I can not take a pic, it is located in the head tube there seems to be a stop or notch of some sort and the forks will return to the straight position and there is a partial stop the makes it sty centered. Until I break it down I can't send a pic. Sorry if this does not make sense.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2021)

sworley said:


> Looks like the frame was made on Friday, February 26, 1965 according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The date associated to the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component, drop out, BB shell, or head tube. The frame was built at a later unknown date.


----------



## REC (Apr 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> What's that thing stuck on top of the seat post?
> 
> Excellent piece you have there!



Always wondered what an Atomic Wedgie looked like - Now I know! Love the bike!!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 27, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Post pics of what you are referring too? And yes, a red round reflector mounted on the bracket I see on your fender.




Sorry was just a gummed up bearing that preferred to sit in that straight position. The pinstripe guy must have been getting warmed up.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry was just a gummed up bearing that preferred to sit in that straight position. The pinstripe guy must have been getting warmed up.
> 
> View attachment 1400190




Yea, I was thinking a bad bearing or worn cups or races.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 28, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The date associated to the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component, drop out, BB shell, or head tube. The frame was built at a later unknown date.




And any rational person would consider this as the beginning of the frame building process!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> And any rational person would consider this as the beginning of the frame building process!




Dream on!


----------



## Oilit (Apr 28, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry was just a gummed up bearing that preferred to sit in that straight position. The pinstripe guy must have been getting warmed up.
> 
> View attachment 1400190



If you didn't post the picture I wouldn't believe it. There was a video of pinstriping fenders and they mounted the fender on a rolling form, and rolled the fender under the brush. But that wouldn't work for the inside.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 28, 2021)

Oilit said:


> If you didn't post the picture I wouldn't believe it. There was a video of pinstriping fenders and they mounted the fender on a rolling form, and rolled the fender under the brush. But that wouldn't work for the inside.




Interesting , I wondered if it was a hand held striper and you just rest your hand on side of fender and use it as a guide. The pins are to consistent so I doubt that was the case.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2021)

Well it looks like lightning does strike twice, I found this 1964 KSHD this week and again could not be happier. The wheels are on their way. No fenders but I'm liking the fender less look for now. The paint is in rough shape but I don't care it is what it is. Can someone tell me, Is the only difference from the KSHD rear fender and other middle weights the location of the mounting holes?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 5, 2021)

I did the black '64 bike some justice and hooked up the Bendix 2 speed switch, lever, thing ,handle..... what ever.  It rides so smooth and so nice the HD S-7 wheels that go on it are going to sit in the garage for a little longer.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 3, 2022)

I found this KSHD on the FB market place this morning for anyone who may be interested???









						Vintage and Antique Bicycles for Sale | Facebook
					

This page is designed to sell, buy or trade bicycles and parts. If you have questions about "how old? Value? ect...", use the discussion button. When selling, you need to list about what your selling...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2022)

Xlobsterman said:


> I found this KSHD on the FB market place this morning for anyone who may be interested???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is it located ? I can't view without logging in to my wife's account.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Feb 3, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Where is it located ? I can't view without logging in to my wife's account.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2022)

2 speed kick back no less. Same  day as mine.


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 3, 2022)

I’m pretty sure that guy is on here I have seen a lot of 30s 40s schwinns with the same background picture


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I’m pretty sure that guy is on here I have seen a lot of 30s 40s schwinns with the same background picture



I believe you are correct, I can not remember who it was.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Feb 3, 2022)

I love these heavy duty factory bikes and used to see them a lot when visiting customers. I especially loved the maintenance guy’s three wheeler with the box of tools on the back.

I was visiting a General Motors assembly plant a few years back and was surprised to see the plant infested with cheap bicycles of all types. The engineer I was working with had a small girl’s highrise in pink with a nice little basket, decorated with plastic flowers, on the front. When I asked about it he said the plant made a deal with the local distribution center of some large department store to buy up all their damaged bicycles. Seems it was cheaper to fix up a ton of cheap department store bikes than to pay the princely sum they now ask for a few proper factory bikes. When I asked how he got stuck with the girly flower bike he said he chose it. Seems he was the only one in the plant who never had his bike “ borrowed”. Smart guy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 3, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> I love these heavy duty factory bikes and used to see them a lot when visiting customers. I especially loved the maintenance guy’s three wheeler with the box of tools on the back.
> 
> I was visiting a General Motors assembly plant a few years back and was surprised to see the plant infested with cheap bicycles of all types. The engineer I was working with had a small girl’s highrise in pink with a nice little basket, decorated with plastic flowers, on the front. When I asked about it he said the plant made a deal with the local distribution center of some large department store to buy up all their damaged bicycles. Seems it was cheaper to fix up a ton of cheap department store bikes than to pay the princely sum they now ask for a few proper factory bikes. When I asked how he got stuck with the girly flower bike he said he chose it. Seems he was the only one in the plant who never had his bike “ borrowed”. Smart guy.



I don't think my bike was ever ridden outside until I got it. It is one of my favorite bikes.


----------

